# Estapona?



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Happy new year to everyone!!!
We live inland and are planning to move to the coast in a while - we like costal life since we used to live in Cyprus but my job brought us here.
We think Estapona may be for us since it is midway between where I work and Gib but I'd like to know what you think?
We would like to rent an un-furnished property, with garden etc... any good contacts?
What is the ex-pat community like? My hubby is ex-forces and we find that we dont really have friends here as we did in Cyprus
Any info would be really useful.We are coming down Saturday for a look round - any ideas on pleasant areas to look around would be useful.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Happy new year to everyone!!!
> We live inland and are planning to move to the coast in a while - we like costal life since we used to live in Cyprus but my job brought us here.
> We think Estapona may be for us since it is midway between where I work and Gib but I'd like to know what you think?
> We would like to rent an un-furnished property, with garden etc... any good contacts?
> ...


Hello you!!!! I've got some friends in my village who recently moved here from Estapona. He lost his job down there and was lucky enought to get another one in Malaga. I'll ask them what they know. The one thing I DO know is that the drive from Malaga to Estapona is a long one which is why they had to move. I'll get back to you Rona.

hope all is well with you and you had a good christmas etc...!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I went last month for the first time in nearly 15 years and was amazed. What had been a pretty drab and depressing little coastal village/town had really bllomed. H.C.Andersen's Ugly Duckling came to mind. They have done a great job job cleaning the place up and I found myself staying all day looking around. Nice prom, little harbour etc. 

Close enough to Puerto Banús, Marbella if you want that with Sotogrande, Manilva close too (as well as the inland villages) Obviously, usual corruption claims, counter-claims and the owner of the only English bar I saw *****ed for 30 minutes about everything (GREAT way to encourage customers not to return). Big expat community - lot's of Scandis, Dutch etc but all said zero employment - they were self-employed, retired or working in Gibraltar. In truth it's only a small town but I was not expecting what I found.
Good Luck 

It is EstEpona although expats seem to pronounce it Esterponer


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

*Estepona*



SteveHall said:


> I went last month for the first time in nearly 15 years and was amazed. What had been a pretty drab and depressing little coastal village/town had really bllomed. H.C.Andersen's Ugly Duckling came to mind. They have done a great job job cleaning the place up and I found myself staying all day looking around. Nice prom, little harbour etc.
> 
> Close enough to Puerto Banús, Marbella if you want that with Sotogrande, Manilva close too (as well as the inland villages) Obviously, usual corruption claims, counter-claims and the owner of the only English bar I saw *****ed for 30 minutes about everything (GREAT way to encourage customers not to return). Big expat community - lot's of Scandis, Dutch etc but all said zero employment - they were self-employed, retired or working in Gibraltar. In truth it's only a small town but I was not expecting what I found.
> Good Luck
> ...


Hi Steve,
Thanks SO much for your reply - sounds good - willbe able to let you think after I go down there, tomorrow if this sun stays out.Fortunately I do not need to look for work, I have a good teaching job and hubby is an early retired ex-forces - but we still love a beer and a stroll along the front!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

roniebabes;88166 but we still love a beer and a stroll along the front!:)[/QUOTE said:


> Estepona is a fairly quiet town. I doubt there is much to do in the evening.
> Its obviously close to Marbella and Puerto Banus, if thats your thing..........
> 
> I would say its a good spot to live if you like the quiet life, the little square is very nice and has a couple of nice restaurants around the edge.
> ...


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

*With thanks*



SunnySpain said:


> Estepona is a fairly quiet town. I doubt there is much to do in the evening.
> Its obviously close to Marbella and Puerto Banus, if thats your thing..........
> 
> I would say its a good spot to live if you like the quiet life, the little square is very nice and has a couple of nice restaurants around the edge.
> ...


Hi Dave - thanks for your reply.Yes I would like a quiet life, by the sea, with a few bars, hotels, good friends and it would be nice to go off to work knowing that my husband is not being deafened living on a building site as he is now, forever repairing things as he is doing now. What I'm really looking forward to is the products of his days fishing - bit hard to do inland.


----------

